# Infrared guns?



## mummel (Apr 29, 2015)

I just remembered I have one lying around somewhere.  Can I use it for anything smoking or cooking related?  Never thought much about it :)


----------



## dr k (Apr 29, 2015)

mummel said:


> I just remembered I have one lying around somewhere.  Can I use it for anything smoking or cooking related?  Never thought much about it :)


It senses surface temp. Since all temps have a certain color it converts it to C or F degrees.  Shiney surfaces like stainless steel may be harder to read but I haven't had problems. If you try to read boiling water you'll get a lower reading because it will read the water vapor since it can't read the surface of the water. Same with smoke until it dissipates to read the surface below it.  It's great for reading charcoal, skillets any surface you want to measure. I use mine more than I thought I would.
-Kurt


----------



## bregent (Apr 29, 2015)

They are handy for checking the temperature of searing surfaces, making sure they are hot enough. If you're shopping around, I'd get one that goes to at least 750F+.  I also use it for checking fry pan temperature when frying eggs - 295F works for me. Not required for anything, but decent ones with high temp ranges are so cheap these days.


----------



## mummel (Apr 30, 2015)

Good idea Re: searing temps.  Yeah I dont need one.  Had one lying around.  I'll play with it a bit.  Perhaps I can find the idea searing temps for filet mignon.


----------



## themule69 (Apr 30, 2015)

They are very handy for a lot of things. I have one in the kitchen as well as the shop. I use it for frying as well as getting cast iron to temp. Get it out to where you see it and you will find lots of use for it. Happy smoken.

David


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 30, 2015)

They are great for indicating when a pizza stone is ready for making pizza or baking breads. I usually make 5-6 pizzas, one right after the other.  The stone will cool where a pizza sits and heat is transferred to the dough.  Using a IR gun I learned I had to wait about 10 minutes between pizzas to allow the stone to recover.


----------



## dr k (Apr 30, 2015)

mummel said:


> Good idea Re: searing temps.  Yeah I dont need one.  Had one lying around.  I'll play with it a bit.  Perhaps I can find the idea searing temps for filet mignon.


As long as the temp is disfiguringly hot and the meat is paper towel dry, you'll have the best sear you can get.  Thermometers are addicting tools to me and the infrared therm allows me to put a number on a disfiguringly hot temp.  I didn't realize I was steaming the surface of the meat when it was wet under searing heat.  It's funny how misnomers get locked in peoples heads (as well as my own up to a few months ago) about searing to seal in juices.  As if searing is a space age polymer that keeps juices inside the meat like a plastic coating while cooking it.  Since searing doesn't seal in anything and just chars the carbohydrates in the muscle which is a favorable taste to most people I've been paper towel drying after the salting/resting/rinsing method.  If searing was a sealing processes,  then we wouldn't have to worry about flare ups and the meat would be the same size as what we started with when it's done cooking.  The reverse sear method threads seam to have the most juice retention.  The reason I'm saying all this is because I used my Infrared them to find the grill was over 965*F and just read Hi on the screen with my last sear.  Like many say in SMF the number one ingredient is time.  So if you have time and want the most tender steak seared in a cast iron skillet or grill and you want to play with your IR therm, try this salt /rest/rinse/dry method.  If I have the time, I'll be doing this method every time and will be reverse searing a Chuck roast to med. rare next week.  Check out this method you won't be disappointed: 

http://steamykitchen.com/163-how-to-turn-cheap-choice-steaks-into-gucci-prime-steaks.html

I'm having problems with clicking on the link above.  It works fine copying and pasting it into your browser.

The pic below are two strip steaks after the one inch per hour salting/resting with Kosher salt.  I put onion powder on after salting one side and garlic powder on after salting the other side   After rinsing and drying you could distinctly smell the two differently seasoned sides.













CAM00513.jpg



__ dr k
__ Apr 30, 2015






-Kurt


----------



## daricksta (Apr 30, 2015)

mummel said:


> I just remembered I have one lying around somewhere.  Can I use it for anything smoking or cooking related?  Never thought much about it :)


I've got the Maverick LT03 Wireless Infrared Surface Laser Thermometer Gun. I bought mine to verify the temp inside my Weber charcoal kettle grill but you can also use it to check the temp of your kitchen oven, or the heat inside your house in any particular spot. You could probably also use it to see if you or someone else has a fever. I never use it in my MES because that's what I bought the Maverick ET-733 for.


----------



## dr k (Apr 30, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I've got the Maverick LT03 Wireless Infrared Surface Laser Thermometer Gun. I bought mine to verify the temp inside my Weber charcoal kettle grill but you can also use it to check the temp of your kitchen oven, or the heat inside your house in any particular spot. You could probably also use it to see if you or someone else has a fever. I never use it in my MES because that's what I bought the Maverick ET-733 for.


And to find the colder spots in the fridge/freezer.


----------



## daricksta (Apr 30, 2015)

Dr K said:


> As long as the temp is disfiguringly hot and the meat is paper towel dry, you'll have the best sear you can get.  Thermometers are addicting tools to me and the infrared therm allows me to put a number on a disfiguringly hot temp.  I didn't realize I was steaming the surface of the meat when it was wet under searing heat.  It's funny how misnomers get locked in peoples heads (as well as my own up to a few months ago) about searing to seal in juices.  As if searing is a space age polymer that keeps juices inside the meat like a plastic coating while cooking it.  Since searing doesn't seal in anything and just chars the carbohydrates in the muscle which is a favorable taste to most people I've been paper towel drying after the salting/resting/rinsing method.  If searing was a sealing processes,  then we wouldn't have to worry about flare ups and the meat would be the same size as what we started with when it's done cooking.  The reverse sear method threads seam to have the most juice retention.  The reason I'm saying all this is because I used my Infrared them to find the grill was over 965*F and just read Hi on the screen with my last sear.  Like many say in SMF the number one ingredient is time.  So if you have time and want the most tender steak seared in a cast iron skillet or grill and you want to play with your IR therm, try this salt /rest/rinse/dry method.  If I have the time, I'll be doing this method every time and will be reverse searing a Chuck roast to med. rare next week.  Check out this method you won't be disappointed:
> 
> http://steamykitchen.com/163-how-to-turn-cheap-choice-steaks-into-gucci-prime-steaks.html
> 
> ...


I took a BBQ class where the guy showed how to properly salt a steak but every time I cook one I forget all about it. Gotta strive to remember it because it does make a difference. Thanks for the link to the page, Kurt!


----------



## dr k (Apr 30, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I took a BBQ where the guy showed how to properly salt a steak but every time I cook one I forget all about it. Gotta strive to remember it because it does make a difference. Thanks for the link to the page, Kurt!


I have no idea why I can't just click the link like others I've posted instead of copy and paste!?  The Kosher salt after it pulls up water and turns into a brine really penetrates the meat.  Thoroughly rinsing is key before thoroughly drying with paper towels.

-Kurt


----------



## daricksta (Apr 30, 2015)

Dr K said:


> I have no idea why I can't just click the link like others I've posted instead of copy and paste!?  The Kosher salt after it pulls up water and turns into a brine really penetrates the meat.  Thoroughly rinsing is key before thoroughly drying with paper towels.
> 
> -Kurt


I clicked on it with no problem. Did you click on the link after you posted your comment?


----------



## dr k (Apr 30, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I clicked on it with no problem. Did you click on the link after you posted your comment?


It must be my laptop that I originally put the link up on because it works on my phone. :sausage:


----------



## daricksta (Apr 30, 2015)

Dr K said:


> It must be my laptop that I originally put the link up on because it works on my phone.


Hmmm, how intriguing. Which browser do you primarily use? Did you try it on your laptop with at least two different browsers like FF, IE, or Chrome?


----------



## dr k (May 1, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I clicked on it with no problem. Did you click on the link after you posted your comment?


I noticed it not working after my original post of the link because I test links when I put them up. This is the first time I've had a problem so I edited my first post to have others copy and paste if they have problems. I've tried the link every time I see a post on this thread from my laptop with no luck but it works from my phone!?  I guess all is good.





daRicksta said:


> Hmmm, how intriguing. Which browser do you primarily use? Did you try it on your laptop with at least two different browsers like FF, IE, or Chrome?


Internet Explorer 11.  I can right click on it then hit open but not left click to open.  Good enough without messing with other browsers.


----------



## daricksta (May 1, 2015)

Dr K said:


> I noticed it not working after my original post of the link because I test links when I put them up. This is the first time I've had a problem so I edited my first post to have others copy and paste if they have problems. I've tried the link every time I see a post on this thread from my laptop with no luck but it works from my phone!? I guess all is good.
> Internet Explorer 11. I can right click on it then hit open but not left click to open. Good enough without messing with other browsers.


I've made FF my default browser but for years we used only IE. My wife uses IE for a program she uses which was written only for that browser and for when I have my Hotmail open in FF and she wants to check hers. I also fool around with Chrome.

Now Microsoft is mutating IE into Microsoft Edge which it will include with free Windows 10 later this year.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2015)

You guys gave a lot of great uses for the Infrared Guns!!

However "Smokey" told me to tell you they are also great for playing with Kitties!! All I have to do is peel open the Velcro pouch that my gun stores in and no matter what part of the house Smokey is in, he comes running as fast as he can. It works better than shaking his Treat Box. He loves to chase the little red dot all over the Living Room carpet !!! Drives him Nuts!!

Bear


----------



## daricksta (May 1, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> You guys gave a lot of great uses for the Infrared Guns!!
> 
> However "Smokey" told me to tell you they are also great for playing with Kitties!! All I have to do is peel open the Velcro pouch that my gun stores in and no matter what part of the house Smokey is in, he comes running as fast as he can. It works better than shaking his Treat Box. He loves to chase the little red dot all over the Living Room carpet !!! Drives him Nuts!!
> 
> Bear


We used to have a laser toy that was designed for cats but you're right, Bear, I could use this gun on our current kitty. She could chase it, I could take her temp, or turn it off to full power to vaporize her when she claws our couch or pees on the throw rug.


----------



## dr k (May 1, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I've made FF my default browser but for years we used only IE. My wife uses IE for a program she uses which was written only for that browser and for when I have my Hotmail open in FF and she wants to check hers. I also fool around with Chrome.
> 
> Now Microsoft is mutating IE into Microsoft Edge which it will include with free Windows 10 later this year.


One last comment.  When I get an email from SMF with the link in blue I left click on it just fine.  If I see the same post in SMF and left click on the link it may or may not take it.  When it doesn't take it I get a tiny exclamation point next to my cursor.  Some links on SMF are just fine and some aren't when left clicking.  I can always get in all of the links right clicking and then hit open.  My McAfee free web security recently updated and asked me several times if I trust this site but I never said yes or no which is probably the tiny exclamation point refusing access.  Next time I get a notification from McAfee I'll have to allow this site as safe or go in now and add it as safe.

-Kurt


----------



## daricksta (May 1, 2015)

Dr K said:


> One last comment.  When I get an email from SMF with the link in blue I left click on it just fine.  If I see the same post in SMF and left click on the link it may or may not take it.  When it doesn't take it I get a tiny exclamation point next to my cursor.  Some links on SMF are just fine and some aren't when left clicking.  I can always get in all of the links right clicking and then hit open.  My McAfee free web security recently updated and asked me several times if I trust this site but I never said yes or no which is probably the tiny exclamation point refusing access.  Next time I get a notification from McAfee I'll have to allow this site as safe or go in now and add it as safe.
> 
> -Kurt


I agree with you; I think it's the McAfee. In my opinion and that of other techies, McAfee is among the worst AV programs--free or paid--out there. It lets a lot of nasties go undetected. Keep in mind that if really good hackers of any age from any country see your computer ports online and wish to invade your computer and plant an detectable rootkit, trojan, or other virus or malware, they'll do it regardless of what AV software you're running. If they can break into government computer systems they can break into yours.

That being said, I think that free AV programs are only worth what you pay for them. I've used Norton, ESET, and Kaspersky and recently got Webroot for my daughter's new laptop. All of these AV programs include a firewall which hide your computer ports in stealth mode from most hacker port sniffing programs. The main reason why any hacker would be interested in your computer would be to try to steal personal or financial info, to access your Address Book, and to use your computer ports to bounce spam and other programs like denial of service attacks from IP to IP to hide their originating location. They could be in Russia or China but it would look like your computer was the source of of all that bad stuff or was part of the global bouncing around which hid the hacker's tracks.


----------



## mummel (Apr 29, 2015)

I just remembered I have one lying around somewhere.  Can I use it for anything smoking or cooking related?  Never thought much about it :)


----------



## dr k (Apr 29, 2015)

mummel said:


> I just remembered I have one lying around somewhere.  Can I use it for anything smoking or cooking related?  Never thought much about it :)


It senses surface temp. Since all temps have a certain color it converts it to C or F degrees.  Shiney surfaces like stainless steel may be harder to read but I haven't had problems. If you try to read boiling water you'll get a lower reading because it will read the water vapor since it can't read the surface of the water. Same with smoke until it dissipates to read the surface below it.  It's great for reading charcoal, skillets any surface you want to measure. I use mine more than I thought I would.
-Kurt


----------



## bregent (Apr 29, 2015)

They are handy for checking the temperature of searing surfaces, making sure they are hot enough. If you're shopping around, I'd get one that goes to at least 750F+.  I also use it for checking fry pan temperature when frying eggs - 295F works for me. Not required for anything, but decent ones with high temp ranges are so cheap these days.


----------



## mummel (Apr 30, 2015)

Good idea Re: searing temps.  Yeah I dont need one.  Had one lying around.  I'll play with it a bit.  Perhaps I can find the idea searing temps for filet mignon.


----------



## themule69 (Apr 30, 2015)

They are very handy for a lot of things. I have one in the kitchen as well as the shop. I use it for frying as well as getting cast iron to temp. Get it out to where you see it and you will find lots of use for it. Happy smoken.

David


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 30, 2015)

They are great for indicating when a pizza stone is ready for making pizza or baking breads. I usually make 5-6 pizzas, one right after the other.  The stone will cool where a pizza sits and heat is transferred to the dough.  Using a IR gun I learned I had to wait about 10 minutes between pizzas to allow the stone to recover.


----------



## dr k (Apr 30, 2015)

mummel said:


> Good idea Re: searing temps.  Yeah I dont need one.  Had one lying around.  I'll play with it a bit.  Perhaps I can find the idea searing temps for filet mignon.


As long as the temp is disfiguringly hot and the meat is paper towel dry, you'll have the best sear you can get.  Thermometers are addicting tools to me and the infrared therm allows me to put a number on a disfiguringly hot temp.  I didn't realize I was steaming the surface of the meat when it was wet under searing heat.  It's funny how misnomers get locked in peoples heads (as well as my own up to a few months ago) about searing to seal in juices.  As if searing is a space age polymer that keeps juices inside the meat like a plastic coating while cooking it.  Since searing doesn't seal in anything and just chars the carbohydrates in the muscle which is a favorable taste to most people I've been paper towel drying after the salting/resting/rinsing method.  If searing was a sealing processes,  then we wouldn't have to worry about flare ups and the meat would be the same size as what we started with when it's done cooking.  The reverse sear method threads seam to have the most juice retention.  The reason I'm saying all this is because I used my Infrared them to find the grill was over 965*F and just read Hi on the screen with my last sear.  Like many say in SMF the number one ingredient is time.  So if you have time and want the most tender steak seared in a cast iron skillet or grill and you want to play with your IR therm, try this salt /rest/rinse/dry method.  If I have the time, I'll be doing this method every time and will be reverse searing a Chuck roast to med. rare next week.  Check out this method you won't be disappointed: 

http://steamykitchen.com/163-how-to-turn-cheap-choice-steaks-into-gucci-prime-steaks.html

I'm having problems with clicking on the link above.  It works fine copying and pasting it into your browser.

The pic below are two strip steaks after the one inch per hour salting/resting with Kosher salt.  I put onion powder on after salting one side and garlic powder on after salting the other side   After rinsing and drying you could distinctly smell the two differently seasoned sides.













CAM00513.jpg



__ dr k
__ Apr 30, 2015






-Kurt


----------



## daricksta (Apr 30, 2015)

mummel said:


> I just remembered I have one lying around somewhere.  Can I use it for anything smoking or cooking related?  Never thought much about it :)


I've got the Maverick LT03 Wireless Infrared Surface Laser Thermometer Gun. I bought mine to verify the temp inside my Weber charcoal kettle grill but you can also use it to check the temp of your kitchen oven, or the heat inside your house in any particular spot. You could probably also use it to see if you or someone else has a fever. I never use it in my MES because that's what I bought the Maverick ET-733 for.


----------



## dr k (Apr 30, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I've got the Maverick LT03 Wireless Infrared Surface Laser Thermometer Gun. I bought mine to verify the temp inside my Weber charcoal kettle grill but you can also use it to check the temp of your kitchen oven, or the heat inside your house in any particular spot. You could probably also use it to see if you or someone else has a fever. I never use it in my MES because that's what I bought the Maverick ET-733 for.


And to find the colder spots in the fridge/freezer.


----------



## daricksta (Apr 30, 2015)

Dr K said:


> As long as the temp is disfiguringly hot and the meat is paper towel dry, you'll have the best sear you can get.  Thermometers are addicting tools to me and the infrared therm allows me to put a number on a disfiguringly hot temp.  I didn't realize I was steaming the surface of the meat when it was wet under searing heat.  It's funny how misnomers get locked in peoples heads (as well as my own up to a few months ago) about searing to seal in juices.  As if searing is a space age polymer that keeps juices inside the meat like a plastic coating while cooking it.  Since searing doesn't seal in anything and just chars the carbohydrates in the muscle which is a favorable taste to most people I've been paper towel drying after the salting/resting/rinsing method.  If searing was a sealing processes,  then we wouldn't have to worry about flare ups and the meat would be the same size as what we started with when it's done cooking.  The reverse sear method threads seam to have the most juice retention.  The reason I'm saying all this is because I used my Infrared them to find the grill was over 965*F and just read Hi on the screen with my last sear.  Like many say in SMF the number one ingredient is time.  So if you have time and want the most tender steak seared in a cast iron skillet or grill and you want to play with your IR therm, try this salt /rest/rinse/dry method.  If I have the time, I'll be doing this method every time and will be reverse searing a Chuck roast to med. rare next week.  Check out this method you won't be disappointed:
> 
> http://steamykitchen.com/163-how-to-turn-cheap-choice-steaks-into-gucci-prime-steaks.html
> 
> ...


I took a BBQ class where the guy showed how to properly salt a steak but every time I cook one I forget all about it. Gotta strive to remember it because it does make a difference. Thanks for the link to the page, Kurt!


----------



## dr k (Apr 30, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I took a BBQ where the guy showed how to properly salt a steak but every time I cook one I forget all about it. Gotta strive to remember it because it does make a difference. Thanks for the link to the page, Kurt!


I have no idea why I can't just click the link like others I've posted instead of copy and paste!?  The Kosher salt after it pulls up water and turns into a brine really penetrates the meat.  Thoroughly rinsing is key before thoroughly drying with paper towels.

-Kurt


----------



## daricksta (Apr 30, 2015)

Dr K said:


> I have no idea why I can't just click the link like others I've posted instead of copy and paste!?  The Kosher salt after it pulls up water and turns into a brine really penetrates the meat.  Thoroughly rinsing is key before thoroughly drying with paper towels.
> 
> -Kurt


I clicked on it with no problem. Did you click on the link after you posted your comment?


----------



## dr k (Apr 30, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I clicked on it with no problem. Did you click on the link after you posted your comment?


It must be my laptop that I originally put the link up on because it works on my phone. :sausage:


----------



## daricksta (Apr 30, 2015)

Dr K said:


> It must be my laptop that I originally put the link up on because it works on my phone.


Hmmm, how intriguing. Which browser do you primarily use? Did you try it on your laptop with at least two different browsers like FF, IE, or Chrome?


----------



## dr k (May 1, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I clicked on it with no problem. Did you click on the link after you posted your comment?


I noticed it not working after my original post of the link because I test links when I put them up. This is the first time I've had a problem so I edited my first post to have others copy and paste if they have problems. I've tried the link every time I see a post on this thread from my laptop with no luck but it works from my phone!?  I guess all is good.





daRicksta said:


> Hmmm, how intriguing. Which browser do you primarily use? Did you try it on your laptop with at least two different browsers like FF, IE, or Chrome?


Internet Explorer 11.  I can right click on it then hit open but not left click to open.  Good enough without messing with other browsers.


----------



## daricksta (May 1, 2015)

Dr K said:


> I noticed it not working after my original post of the link because I test links when I put them up. This is the first time I've had a problem so I edited my first post to have others copy and paste if they have problems. I've tried the link every time I see a post on this thread from my laptop with no luck but it works from my phone!? I guess all is good.
> Internet Explorer 11. I can right click on it then hit open but not left click to open. Good enough without messing with other browsers.


I've made FF my default browser but for years we used only IE. My wife uses IE for a program she uses which was written only for that browser and for when I have my Hotmail open in FF and she wants to check hers. I also fool around with Chrome.

Now Microsoft is mutating IE into Microsoft Edge which it will include with free Windows 10 later this year.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2015)

You guys gave a lot of great uses for the Infrared Guns!!

However "Smokey" told me to tell you they are also great for playing with Kitties!! All I have to do is peel open the Velcro pouch that my gun stores in and no matter what part of the house Smokey is in, he comes running as fast as he can. It works better than shaking his Treat Box. He loves to chase the little red dot all over the Living Room carpet !!! Drives him Nuts!!

Bear


----------



## daricksta (May 1, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> You guys gave a lot of great uses for the Infrared Guns!!
> 
> However "Smokey" told me to tell you they are also great for playing with Kitties!! All I have to do is peel open the Velcro pouch that my gun stores in and no matter what part of the house Smokey is in, he comes running as fast as he can. It works better than shaking his Treat Box. He loves to chase the little red dot all over the Living Room carpet !!! Drives him Nuts!!
> 
> Bear


We used to have a laser toy that was designed for cats but you're right, Bear, I could use this gun on our current kitty. She could chase it, I could take her temp, or turn it off to full power to vaporize her when she claws our couch or pees on the throw rug.


----------



## dr k (May 1, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I've made FF my default browser but for years we used only IE. My wife uses IE for a program she uses which was written only for that browser and for when I have my Hotmail open in FF and she wants to check hers. I also fool around with Chrome.
> 
> Now Microsoft is mutating IE into Microsoft Edge which it will include with free Windows 10 later this year.


One last comment.  When I get an email from SMF with the link in blue I left click on it just fine.  If I see the same post in SMF and left click on the link it may or may not take it.  When it doesn't take it I get a tiny exclamation point next to my cursor.  Some links on SMF are just fine and some aren't when left clicking.  I can always get in all of the links right clicking and then hit open.  My McAfee free web security recently updated and asked me several times if I trust this site but I never said yes or no which is probably the tiny exclamation point refusing access.  Next time I get a notification from McAfee I'll have to allow this site as safe or go in now and add it as safe.

-Kurt


----------



## daricksta (May 1, 2015)

Dr K said:


> One last comment.  When I get an email from SMF with the link in blue I left click on it just fine.  If I see the same post in SMF and left click on the link it may or may not take it.  When it doesn't take it I get a tiny exclamation point next to my cursor.  Some links on SMF are just fine and some aren't when left clicking.  I can always get in all of the links right clicking and then hit open.  My McAfee free web security recently updated and asked me several times if I trust this site but I never said yes or no which is probably the tiny exclamation point refusing access.  Next time I get a notification from McAfee I'll have to allow this site as safe or go in now and add it as safe.
> 
> -Kurt


I agree with you; I think it's the McAfee. In my opinion and that of other techies, McAfee is among the worst AV programs--free or paid--out there. It lets a lot of nasties go undetected. Keep in mind that if really good hackers of any age from any country see your computer ports online and wish to invade your computer and plant an detectable rootkit, trojan, or other virus or malware, they'll do it regardless of what AV software you're running. If they can break into government computer systems they can break into yours.

That being said, I think that free AV programs are only worth what you pay for them. I've used Norton, ESET, and Kaspersky and recently got Webroot for my daughter's new laptop. All of these AV programs include a firewall which hide your computer ports in stealth mode from most hacker port sniffing programs. The main reason why any hacker would be interested in your computer would be to try to steal personal or financial info, to access your Address Book, and to use your computer ports to bounce spam and other programs like denial of service attacks from IP to IP to hide their originating location. They could be in Russia or China but it would look like your computer was the source of of all that bad stuff or was part of the global bouncing around which hid the hacker's tracks.


----------

